# The Death of a Cat: Change in Turkey



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Last week Turkey was shocked by the gruesome murder of a little stray cat in Bornova, Izmir. His name was Yamuk.

Yamuk's death was brutal, painful in its randomness and, unlike the deaths of so many, it became public, for anyone to see.

This event brought memories of another murder, one that took place over a year ago, in Istanbul, the killing of Ebru, the dog of the Marmara Hotel. In that occasion there were no cameras to film the horrific actions, but the result was the same, a helpless animal dying in pain and reminding each and everyone of us that there are killers amongst us.

Turkish society has finally awaken to the bitter reality of animal cruelty, and stands united in condemnation, in demand for stronger laws to punish animal cruelty.

The media is finally listening, and the legislator in Ankara has got the message. The current state of affairs is not to be tolerated any longer.

The problem is, laws must apply to everyone. As of today, the biggest perpetrator of animal cruelty in this country are the municipalities themselves. Rogue Mayors all across the nation continue to ignore the Law and continue organizing poisoning campaigns. In most cities, starting by Istanbul, animal shelters are nothing but massive concentration camps for dogs run by municipalities and shelter managers who seem to be there for nothing but releasing their sadistic impulses.

It is time for the Mayors of this country to understand that the situation of the animals in their cities is not just a problem to manage, it is one of the most evident and obvious signs of their failures or success as leaders of the society.

So far most of them, starting by Kadir Topbas, the Mayor of Istanbul Greater Municipality are failing miserably.

Turkey has one of the world's most progressive Animal Rights Laws. The entire country is No-Kill, something that places us at the level of Germany. The demonstration of Saturday in Istanbul, the biggest show of support this country has ever seen shows that Turkey is ready for change.

Today I am filled with the hope that maybe, just maybe, one day Turkey will be regarded as a place where animals are treated with respect and compassion, and Mayors across the nation will understand that society holds them accountable.

Ghandi wrote: "The greatness of a nation and its moral progress can be judged by the way its animals are treated". I am sure each and every attendant to the demonstration yesterday will agree with me that, by those standards Turkey is still near the bottom of the ladder.

Change is at the reach of this generation, we are in the right path but we must all get to work.

For the animals

Viktor Larkhill

http://blog.myletsadopt.com/2010/10/17/the-death-of-a-cat-change-in-turkey/

*WARNING IF YOU CLICK THE LINK,DO NOT WATCH THE VIDEO IF YOU HAVE A WEAK STOMACH!*

As an animal lover and a person with many links back to this country,I not only feel that this is a huge victory for me,but for the country as a whole.
:woof:


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

I respect those who try to make the world a better place for animals.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Let's hope it works on their end~


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

The killer Ufuk Gunaydin, was arrested and released after paying a fine of 657 Turkish Liras (close to 450 American Dollars).


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Hm...he should have had a crueler punishment, just like that cat had


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Why does it take absolute horror & a deaths of innocent before people try to invoke change for the better... People disgust me.

Unfortunately many stories happen like this quietly... According to my father, my aunts new husband (who lives out of state - lucky for him) body slammed a neighborhood tabby cat to death. The apparent excuse was 'he's autistic' (BS!) - guy's been in and out of jail since his early teens...


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh sure blame Autism. That's a load of crap. Most autistic people are drawn towards animals.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> Oh sure blame Autism. That's a load of crap. Most autistic people are drawn towards animals.


The guy's not autistic, I know for a fact he's not... That's just one of many of my aunt's excuses for him. She's an idiot as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> Hm...he should have had a crueler punishment, just like that cat had


let me see him do that.or ANYONE do something like that.
thats all I got to say.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> The guy's not autistic, I know for a fact he's not... That's just one of many of my aunt's excuses for him. She's an idiot as far as I'm concerned.


Ugh. That angers me. >( I hate when people claim to be something,so they can get away with being stupid.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Why does it take absolute horror & a deaths of innocent before people try to invoke change for the better... People disgust me.
> 
> Unfortunately many stories happen like this quietly... According to my father, my aunts new husband (who lives out of state - lucky for him) body slammed a neighborhood tabby cat to death. The apparent excuse was 'he's autistic' (BS!) - guy's been in and out of jail since his early teens...


tell that $%[email protected]# she's married to A sociopath and her as$ is next.
unless of course he's spongin off of her.
up his as$ too.jag offs.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> Ugh. That angers me. >( I hate when people claim to be something,so they can get away with being stupid.


No kidding, right? 

Imagine having the misfortune of being related to such revolting ppl . Not to mention how sick it is to misuse a disease in such content. My husband's best friends wife works with Autistic children daily, I don't know much about the disease but I do know better than to believe such nonsense.

I self segregated from my father's side of the family years ago... But still it's just.meh.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

william williamson said:


> tell that $%[email protected]# she's married to A sociopath and her as$ is next.
> unless of course he's spongin off of her.
> up his as$ too.jag offs.


Of course he is... He's already knocked her down the stairs & pulled her by her legs. She doesn't listen. 

I've been on my own since 17 & self segregated from all that milarky... I just hear about it now time to time.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Of course he is... He's already knocked her down the stairs & pulled her by her legs. She doesn't listen.
> 
> I've been on my own since 17 & self segregated from all that milarky... I just hear about it now time to time.


I see your mad,time for you to smile.

tellher I'll pull her by the legs,

and she'll liiiiiiike it!!:woof:style!!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

william williamson said:


> I see your mad,time for you to smile.
> 
> tellher I'll pull her by the legs,
> 
> and she'll liiiiiiike it!!:woof:style!!!


LOL, yes. Laughter is what keeps us strong.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Trust me...My brother isn't any better. Hell, the men on my dads side are pretty much all idiots.

Minus my uncle....My dad...Well...he has his moments.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Xiahko said:


> Trust me...My brother isn't any better. Hell, the men on my dads side are pretty much all idiots.
> 
> Minus my uncle....My dad...Well...he has his moments.


I loathe men who mistreat women.got A bad beating defending some girl from her husband.what I event that was,dog attack and all.


----------

